# Idaho



## SillyGal (Dec 3, 2006)

I have heard some pretty great things about roadbiking in ID, what do u guys think? Is Boise, and the Coeur D Lene region pretty nice?


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I havn't ridden out there yet, but the Coeur d'Alene area is BEAUTIFUL, and expensive! There is a bike path that almost completely crosses the northern pan-handle of Idaho. Would be nice to ride it some time.


----------



## kaiapplequist (Nov 27, 2006)

Boise has some good rides once you get out of town. You can either ride flat road out head into the hills.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've driven it, not ridden it, but the roads that go along the bank of the Salmon River looked like primo cycling.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

First off, Boise is a "LONG" way from Coeur d'Alene. Note that North Idaho rides are punctuated by frequent logging trucks, and the secondary roads can be quite rough. But overall the road riding around Coeur d'Alene, Sandpoint, and Bonners Ferry is quite nice, with lots of cool loops (the climb out of Sandpoint to the Schweitzer Ski Area is a classic). Plus there's a fantastic 100 miles or so of rails-to-trails type riding between Wallace and Plummer (South of Coeur d'Alene) and the Hiawatha Trail on the Idaho/Montana Border, off I-90, is a great ride on a 'cross bike.


----------



## jeffnboise (Aug 20, 2005)

*Riding in Idaho*

Silly,
Road riding in and around Boise is awsome. Since we sit at the base of the Sawtooth and Owhee mountains, you can ride in flat deserts, rolling hills in and around town or head into the mountains around Sun Valley. These are the same routes used by the Womens Fitness Challenge bike race from a few years ago. I've lived in the midwest, Phoenix for a few years and Europe (thanks, Air Force). I'm never leaving Idaho. jeff


----------



## BigNick (Jan 30, 2007)

born and raised in the b-town (boise) and this is my first year racing. this is a primo spot. we have an awesome mountain to climb to, at 17 miles long it is pretty tough. it is true you need to work your way to the out skirts of town to enjoy a traffic friendly ride, but what moderately big city doesn't involve that. as for the northern part of the state, not to sure, but i do know that is where all the beauty resides.


----------

